# Overflow system



## chargey (Dec 13, 2010)

I whant to know if anyone can help? I am setting up some tanks in my shed I have got 3 4foot tanks and 4 2foot tanks. The tanks are piped already and I want to put an inline water filter similer to under kitchen water filters, that will take out the chlorine going into the tanks. Has anyone done anything like this and will it work?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

If I was you. I would by a R/O system. Much cheaper and easy to set up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Pictures would help out alot.


----------

